# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  I had a lucid dream O_o

## CaesarVD

I dreamt I was in my bed with my arms crossed and I was able to bend my arms with my mind but didn't know how to stop and I was kinda scared I would break my arms


The whole time I thought I woke up but I was able to make my self float and constantly did the bending arms thing lol

----------


## Patience108

Nice one  ::D:  With Lots more to come  ::goodjob::

----------


## gab

It could have been a lucid dream. But it sounds like you had HH - hypnogogic hallucination which happens right on the verge of a lucid dream. At that time you were most likely dreaming already. Only thing that stops me from calling this a LD is that you didn't realize you are dreaming. Because you vere most likely dreaming at that time already. Did you realize you are dreaming? Even if you didn't, now you know what to watch out for next time and do an RC when that happens. That should "confirm" you are dreaming and get you lucid.

----------

